# Pratt lathe chuck - any info on these?



## ScrapMetal (May 26, 2013)

I just picked up a 6" lathe chuck off e-bay.  It's a nice tight little chuck and looks like it has little to no use.  It has had a bath in Evaporust to remove some slight surface rust and I've scraped out some hard, dried  grease from a couple of the slots so I'm pretty sure it's been sitting  for a while.  

I've been looking for information on the company/chuck but I'm not having much luck.  The brand is "Pratt" but I don't believe it's related to the "Pratt-Burnerd" stuff at all as this chuck is marked "Made in England".







I was looking for a chuck to replace the beat up, finicky, Chicom one that I have now.  Saw this 6" that was in very nice shape so put a medium/low bid on it now here it is.  I'm not sure just how I'm going to put it to use as it turned out to be a bit more "petite" than I had figured.  

Haven't turned up any information on a Pratt chuck from England though so I'd be interested in what anyone has to offer.

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------



## autonoz (May 27, 2013)

Pratt Burnerd is marked Made in England as well.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 27, 2013)

autonoz said:


> Pratt Burnerd is marked Made in England as well.



I didn't realize that as I thought it was an American company.  Now that I take a better look at Pratt Burnerd America's site it does say that their main manufacturing facility is in Halifax England.  That could simplify the search for information quite a bit.

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------

